# 840D NCK-Reset



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo Sinumerik-Experten,
ich habe hier an 5 baugleichen Maschinen ein Problem mit einer hängenden Achse. Wenn die Bediener einen NCK-Reset ausführen, sackt die Achse 20-40mm ab und das passiert natürlich immer da, wo es Bruch gibt.
Ich suche jetzt eine Möglichkeit, die Achse über die SPS vor Ausführung des Resets aus der Regelung zu nehmen und die Haltebremse einfallen zu lassen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den angestossenen NCK-Reset vor dessen Ausführung in der PLC zu erkennen (Nahtstellensignal) ?
Alternativ ist mir bisher nur eingefallen, den Softkey im HMI totzulegen und einen SPS-Eingang (Taste) zu benutzen, um die Achse abzuschalten und danach den Reset über die SPS anzustoßen, aber richtig elegant find´ ich das nicht...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Znarf (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo
Wie steuert ihr die Bremsen an? Ist es eine Powerline, oder eine Solution Line?

Ich schalte vor dem NCK-Reset immer die Steuerung aus, und bei der Powerline steuern wir die Bremsen über das Nahtstellensignal "Lageregler aktiv".

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich schalte vor dem NCK-Reset immer die Steuerung aus, und bei der Powerline steuern wir die Bremsen über das Nahtstellensignal "Lageregler aktiv".


Also ich mach das auch so aber die nicht ! Eine SL ist es noch nicht, die Maschinen sind ca. 6 Jahre alt. Das Problem ist ja, dass es keinen Gewichtsausgleich gibt und die Achse, eben noch in der Regelung, mit dem Reset die Beine weggetreten bekommt. Die Ansteuerung der Bremse sieht für mich korrekt aus (Lageregler aktiv, Impulsfreigabe, Hydrostatik ok, NC-ready, NCK-ready, BAG betriebsbereit, kein Not-Aus).
Wie gesagt, das Eleganteste wäre für meinen Geschmack eine verzögerte Ausführung des Resets mit Nahtstellensignal an die PLC.


----------



## Znarf (15 Mai 2008)

Eine Möglichkeit den NCK-Reset zu verzögern ist mir nicht bekannt. Vielleicht bringt es ja was die Steuerung automatisch auszuschalten wenn die PLC in Stop geht.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

Wenn die PLC in Stop geht kommt ja auch die Bremse. Interessanterweise geht ja der (Safety-)Bremsentest ohne Absacken, d.h. die NC macht ja offensichtlich das, was ich auch will, nämlich den Antrieb beim Ansteuern der Bremse verzögert aus der Regelung zu nehmen.


----------



## Znarf (15 Mai 2008)

Ah, ok. Das Problem ist dann also das Reglerfreigabe und der Ausgang für die Bremse quasi gleichzeitig weggehen und die Bremsverzugszeit die Achse absacken läßt. 
Man könnte die hängende Achse ja nur freigeben wenn entweder das NC-Programm läuft (nicht abgebrochen), oder die Achse im Jog explizit angewählt ist. Das ist zwar keine elegante alles umfassende Lösung, würde aber die Möglichkeiten des Absackens verringern.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## gravieren (15 Mai 2008)

Was wacht das "absacken" bei betätigen des NOT-Aus-Tasters ?


Sacken "alle 5 Maschinen " ab, gleiche Absackweite  ?

Oder nur eine  ?


----------



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

Znarf schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Das Problem ist dann also das Reglerfreigabe und der Ausgang für die Bremse quasi gleichzeitig weggehen und die Bremsverzugszeit die Achse absacken läßt.


Genau so isses, leider.


Znarf schrieb:


> Man könnte die hängende Achse ja nur freigeben wenn entweder das NC-Programm läuft (nicht abgebrochen), oder die Achse im Jog explizit angewählt ist. Das ist zwar keine elegante alles umfassende Lösung, würde aber die Möglichkeiten des Absackens verringern.


 Dein Vorschlag würde sicherlich helfen, aber, wenn mir nicht besseres mehr einfällt, werde ich morgen die unelegante Lösung testen.


----------



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Was wacht das "absacken" bei betätigen des NOT-Aus-Tasters ?
> 
> 
> Sacken "alle 5 Maschinen " ab, gleiche Absackweite  ?
> ...


Auch bei Not-Aus sacken alle 5 Maschinen ab, die Absackweite schwankt zwischen 20 und 40 mm, liegt wohl am jeweiligen mechanischen Zustand der Achse.


----------



## gravieren (15 Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen: Programmierproblem !


ZUERST sollte bei Not-Aus, egal ob es von Taster oder von der NC kommt der Drehzahlsollwert auf 0 gefahren werden. (Schnellbremsung).

Erfolgt normalerweise schon, bei der Wegnahme von Signal DB10.DBX56.1 (NCK Not-AUS)


Bei Not-Halt werden durch die NC alle Achsen und Spindeln mit Sollwert=0​schnellstmöglich, d.h. an der Stromgrenze der Antriebe, abgebremst.





Programmablauf:

Bei erreichen des Stillstandes ALLER Achsen. 
DB31.. DBX61.4 ( Achse/Spindel steht )


Bei NOT-AUS und Achse/Spindel steht --> Haltebremse einlegen.

Nach etwa 100-500 ms das Signal DB31.. DBX2.1 wegnehmen.


Schau dir mal die Beschreibung "Nachführbetrieb" an. Damit kann man erreichen, dass KEIN NCK-Reset wegen Konturabweichung durch absacken der Achse benötigt wird.


P.S: 
Einschalten in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.
Regler bereit, warten, Bremse lösen.


----------



## gravieren (15 Mai 2008)

Schau dir mal die Zeiten für das NOT-Aus-Relais an.

Ist das E/R-Modul noch unter Energie ?

Die Verzögerungszeit sollte für Schnellbremsung und Bremse einfallen noch ausreichen.


----------



## gravieren (15 Mai 2008)

ACHSO, sollte die "Sache" beim drücken des NOT-Aus-Tasters funktionieren, so sollte es KEIN Problem sein, dem Bedienmann zu erklären, dass er ZUERST den NOT-Aus-Taster drückt bevor er, falls noch notwendig, den NCK-Reset auszulösen muss/will.




Puh, ist das ein Satz


----------



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo Karl,
erst mal Danke für Deine Anregungen. Das Problem ist ja, dass das im Stillstand der Achsen und Spindeln passiert und dass der NCK-Reset bzw. das Drücken des Not-Aus-Tasters der Auslöser für das Absacken ist und nicht, wie du anscheinend vermutest, das Absacken den Reset nötig macht. Warum die Burschen einen Reset machen und ob der wirklich immer nötig ist sei mal dahingestellt.
Wie auch immer, die Werkzeuge werden langsam knapp und ich muss schnell was tun. Sicher werde ich mir morgen noch mal den Schaltplan und das PLC-Programm zu Gemüte führen, vielleicht finde ich noch was. Der Maschinenhersteller ist übrigens wenig konstruktiv, das Problem hat mal wieder noch nie ein anderer Kunde gehabt.
Mein (hoffentlich nur vorübergehender) Lösungsansatz sieht so aus:
1. Den Softkey im HMI über ein entsprechendes Acceslevel in der IB.INI ausblenden.
2. Einen Taste (MSTT oder SPS-Eingang) zum NCK-Reset deklarieren
3. Dieses Signal unter sinnvollen Verriegelungen zum Stillsetzen der Achse verwenden mit Verzögerung zwischen Bremse und Reglerfreigabe
4. Nach Stillsetzen der Achse über PI-Dienst NCRES einen NCK-Reset auslösen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Maxl (15 Mai 2008)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
Sollte es nicht auch bei eine Powerline möglich sein, die Motorbremse vom Simodrive ansteuern zu lassen? Soweit ich informiert bin, bietet auch der 611D einen Ausgang für die Motorbremse. Dadurch würde die SPS und die NC umgangen.
Bitte korrigier mich falls ich mich irre.


----------



## Martin L. (16 Mai 2008)

Hallo HADI + maxl,



Maxl schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
> Sollte es nicht auch bei eine Powerline möglich sein, die Motorbremse vom Simodrive ansteuern zu lassen? Soweit ich informiert bin, bietet auch der 611D einen Ausgang für die Motorbremse. Dadurch würde die SPS und die NC umgangen.
> Bitte korrigier mich falls ich mich irre.


 
Genau, die beste projektierte Lösung ist immer die Bremse vom Antriebsgerät vollkommen autark(Simodrive,Sinamics,etc.) zu steuern, da es vollautomatisch abläuft und daher keine Probleme auslöst!


----------



## Znarf (16 Mai 2008)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Bremse über die 611D anzusteuern. (Siehe Funktionshandbuch Antriebsfunktionen auf der DoconCD Kapitel 2.7). Und das könnte hier vielleicht auch helfen.

Bei Not-Aus haben wir keine Probleme mit absackenden Achsen. Wir schalten die Spannung für die Bremsen sofort ab und das interne Leistungschütz des E/R-Moduls auch.

Das ein Bediener ein NCK-Reset auslösen muß kommt bei unseren Anlagen nicht vor, und ich wüßte auch nicht warum er das tun sollte.

Wir haben ein hängendes Gantry-System mit ca 600Kg und das sackt im ungünstigsten Fall vielleicht mal 2-3mm ab. Ich empfinde 20-40mm?! schon als ziemlich viel. Was ist das für ne Achse/Anlage?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## HaDi (16 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bisher nur das gefunden:


> Da die 611D–Antriebe keine integrierte Bremsenansteuerung besitzen, werden
> die Bremsen normalerweise von der PLC angesteuert. Durch das Löschen der
> Impulsfreigabe in der PLC kann die Bremse wieder geschlossen werden.
> Wird die Impulsfreigabe aufgrund externer Ereignisse (Schnittstelle 611D,
> ...


Eine integrierte Ansteuerung kenne ich nur bei 611U und bei anderen Herstellern (z.B. Indramat), aber ich will gerne Eure Hinweise verfolgen.
Mein Problem ist nur, dass jetzt noch genau eine Schleifscheibe da ist und wenn sie die zerdeppert haben, dauert es ca. 12 Wochen, bis Nachschub kommt.
Für den Fall, dass das passiert, habe ich schon einen kurzen Nachruf vorbereitet, den dann ein Kollege auch hier einstellen wird.


----------



## gravieren (16 Mai 2008)

> Mein Problem ist nur, dass jetzt noch genau eine Schleifscheibe da ist und wenn sie die zerdeppert haben, dauert es ca. 12 Wochen, bis Nachschub kommt.


Welcher Hersteller der Schleifmaschine ist es ?


----------



## Boxy (16 Mai 2008)

Also wie währe es nur mit Fahrbefehl der Achse die Regelfreigabe zu geben und solange die Bremse einfallen lassen? Könnte man z.B. bei einem Lader oder so machen. Könnte zwar auf die Taktzeit etwas gehen, aber sicher ist es!

Das Problem ist, die Bremsen der 611D Antriebe sind keine Feststellbremsen, sondern nur Haltebremsen. Wenn die Achse mal im Fallen ist, so hält diese Bremse den Antrieb eigentlich nicht und die Achse kann durchsacken. Normal wird da heute immer ein Gewichtsausgleich bzw. ein z.B. Wellenklemmung verbaut. Bei Hängenden Achsen muss ja auch die Risiko-Bewertung beachtet werden und entsprechend abgesichert werden.

Bei einem NCK-Reset geht die NCU und die PLC geleichzeitig in stop und der Antrieb wird nicht Geregelt runter-gefahren!
Eigentlich solle durch einstellen der Zeit am P-Noz und dem folgendem MADA ds Verhalten besser sein. Die Bremse muss nicht unbedingt über den Regler geschleift werden (kann aber). Habe auch etliche Hängende Achsen an den diversen Anlagen und keine Probleme ... 

Versuch auch einmal bei der entsprechenden Achse 

*1404* Pluse_Suppression_Delay [Zeitstufe Impulslöschung] auf ca. *500 ms* oder halt *2,5 *PLC-Zykluszeit [ms]*

zu setzen. 

Alternativ könnte man zus. die Bremse mittels einer Asycron Funktion aus der NC ansteruern. Könnte nöchmals ein paar ms bringen.


----------



## gravieren (16 Mai 2008)

@Znarf


> Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Bremse über die 611D anzusteuern. (Siehe Funktionshandbuch Antriebsfunktionen auf der DoconCD Kapitel 2.7). Und das könnte hier vielleicht auch helfen.


Ja, ab dem Softwarestand 6.6.6  funktioniert das.

So nach dem Moto "Indramat und so" kann das nur    

Anzuschliessen ist die Bremse am Regler  "BE1" oder "BE2" je nach Achse .

Das Machinendatum 1060 muss auf 1 gesetzt werden.

Schau dir doch dazu die Parameter  1061 ... 1064 an.


----------



## Znarf (16 Mai 2008)

@gravieren
Ich weiß leider nicht welchen SW-Stand an den Schleifmaschinen vorhanden ist. Ich nutze diese Funktionalität der 611D auch gar nicht ( werd ich auch nicht) . Ich wollte nur belegen, was maxl so im Hinterkopf hatte.

Es ist aber super interessant, was man bei solch einer Diskussion alles dazu lernt, da die Sichtweise meist auf die eigenen Maschinen beschränkt ist.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## HaDi (16 Mai 2008)

So, danke erst mal, dass Ihr so tatkräftig mitgemacht habt.
Ich habe mir den Stromlaufplan und das PLC-Programm angesehen und dann, auch auf Eure Anregungen hin, verschiedene Experimente gemacht, allerdings ohne nennenswerte Fortschritte. Da es eine Engpassfertigung ist, hatte ich auch nur wenig Zeit dafür.
Letztendlich habe ich meine Variante aus Beitrag #13 umgesetzt, so funktioniert es jetzt ohne Absacken.
Im Gespräch mit dem Bediener habe ich dann erfahren, dass das mal ordentlich funktioniert hat und dass auch jetzt noch 2 Maschinen nur die üblichen 2-3mm absacken. Mit anderen Worten, ich habe mal wieder mechanische Unzulänglichkeiten elektrisch/programmtechnisch übertüncht, aber was macht man nicht alles für das notleidende Unternehmen.
Jetzt noch ein paar Antworten auf Eure Fragen:


gravieren schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller der Schleifmaschine ist es ?


Dazu möchte ich mich lieber nicht äußern


Boxy schrieb:


> Versuch auch einmal bei der entsprechenden Achse
> 
> *1404* Pluse_Suppression_Delay [Zeitstufe Impulslöschung] auf ca. *500 ms* oder halt *2,5 *PLC-Zykluszeit [ms]*
> 
> zu setzen.


MD 1404 steht auf 5000


gravieren schrieb:


> So nach dem Moto "Indramat und so" kann das nur


Das war nicht abwertend gemeint, ich mag die 840D eigentlich ganz gern und ich habe ja auch auf 611U hingewiesen, das spiegelt ja auch nur meinen aktuellen Kenntnisstand wieder.


Znarf schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht welchen SW-Stand an den Schleifmaschinen vorhanden ist.


Es ist eine NCU 572.3 mit SW-Stand 05.03.23 drin.


Znarf schrieb:


> Es ist aber super interessant, was man bei solch einer Diskussion alles dazu lernt, da die Sichtweise meist auf die eigenen Maschinen beschränkt ist.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, mir war es auf jeden Fall eine echte Hilfe, Eure Beiträge zu lesen und ich werde auch an dem Thema dranbleiben, wenn man mich lässt.

Also, nochmal Danke an alle und schönes WE.

Grüße von HaDi


----------

